# Look-Alikes ~ Coffee Pot Train, etc.



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

My kids picked up a fun library picture book ... "Look Alikes" by Joan Steiner, where the author has recreated an array of scenes using ordinary (but very out of place) items. Take a quick look at her train and train station creations ... a coffee pot loco boiler, handcuff wheels, a harmonica front frame! And how about the train station: tennis racket ceiling, paint brush walls. The more you look, the more you (might!) see!

Be a kid (again), and pick up this book at the library if you're looking for a little fun.

TJ


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

I love those kinds of books! The creativity exhibited in them is just amazing!
Another similar set of books is the "I spy" series.
http://www.scholastic.com/ispy/books/

People who can do these things are truly talented!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I can see the T man racing to the book store right now.:laugh:


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Colt revolver, spark plug, harmonica, handcuffs ... yeah ... T-Man will be building that loco any day now!


----------

